# Pooing in crate at night!!! Help



## shazsimba (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have recently got a 10 week old Cockerpoo Simba home. He's gorgeous and amazing. Only issue I'm having is he is pooing in his crate when I come down in morning. I woke up first 2 nights and took him for a wee but he never went. So I stopped he has never cried or whined in his crate and sleeps all night. Please help!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi there. He is pooping because he is only 10 weeks and cannot hold it. You have to prevent it from happening as at the minute, he can't. You need to get up in the middle of the night and take him out. Set your alarm and get up about half way through. If poo or pee already there get up a bit earlier. You will probably only have to do this for a short while - a week or two. When you go down you need to be business like. Minimal eye contact, keep as many lights off as possible, lift him outside to toilet and give the toilet command. You can gently praise if toilet is successful then quickly back to bed. After a week or so you will find that he won't need to go and you can get your sleep back. Another important think is a toilet diary. Write down when he eats and when he poops and pees and look at the trends. Small Pups need to poo 3-5 hours after eating, that's a good gauge.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Excellent advice from Ruth. I'd add two other things. First, he should only have enough room in his crate to lie down flat on his side, get up, and turn around. It needs to be big enough to be his sleep place only. I second the toilet diary. I started a journal of their eating, drinking, pooping, sleeping, playing, training/treats for the day. Lexi and Beemer took about 10 hrs after a meal for a poop. So if I fed at 5pm, I needed to get up by 3am for poop break. Or if the crate is by you when you sleep, you need to wake up when he wakes up (Lexi was great at making a midnight I have to go outside fuss). One last thought, if you are using a blanket or vet bed in the crate, wash it a few time after treating it with odor remover. If he can smell the spot and it smells like poop, that's going to cue him to go there. Their noses are so much better than ours so don't go by what you smell. Just wash it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

